# pined boat on lower clear creek



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

just wanted to give every one a heads up!! i was up running the lower clear creek today and a friend of mine got into a bit of a nasty pin situation. he is un scathed but his boat is still pinned. it is about 100 yards past the "goal posts" on the screaming 1/4 mile, damn near center of the river below a relatively small poor over. I've included a pic below. (look close for the yellow boat) any one have luck extracting from a similar situation? methods? also noticed another boat pinned on the wall river right just above the dam.
everybody stay sea out there!


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh Crap! Was he in it when it pinned or swimming?


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Glad he's okay. Even with high flows, screaming quarter still has plenty of ugly rocks lurking just under the surface. Be sure to notify the authorities about the pinned boat so they don't initiate a rescue.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't even see it in the picture. You can try to boof it loose. Most likely you will just have to wait for the river to come down. IF it is close enought to the bank you could use a stick or pole with carbiner and rope attached to try and snag a grab loop, that doesn't look to be the case though. If you are going to be working on it with ropes make sure you have someone upstream notifying downstream kayakers. I will boof it.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Was still there this morning. You wouldn't pin there in your boat, it must have been the result of a swim. I think boat extraction would be a huge pain. I'd wait for flows to come down a bit.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Good luck with this extraction next month. And yeah let EMS know.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

Sharifs department was notified yesterday, and yes, he was indeed in his boat....


----------



## skymanskyler (Jun 27, 2014)

*Boat pinned on Lower Clear Creek*

Decided to join the forum to hopefully recover my kayak and some gear. There is an orange watershed Oceoee that is clipped into the boat that you can now see from the shore. I hope the cords that it is clipped to will last till we can pull the boat out. If not, I'd appreciate it back. I think it has my name on it but second guessing now.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

That must have been a horrifying pin - glad you're ok. I don't see how a pin could have occurred there. What happened? An awful lot of people run that stretch, it'd be good to understand if there's a hidden hazard there.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

If it is a yellow karnali L I fished it out. Call me 4123375122


----------

